# Game:57 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Particulars
Date: Thursday, March 2, 2006
Time: 9:30 PM CT
TV: FSNSW

LAST MEETING: Dallas lost 90-92 December 1st 
(Mavs didnt have howard ,stackhouse)


Starters:
Spurs
Pg. T.Parker
Sg. M.Ginobili
Sf. B.Bowen
Pf. T.Duncan
C. N. Mohammed

Mavs
Pg. J.Terry
Sg. A.Griffin
Sf. J.Howard
Pf. D.Nowitzki
C. D. Diop

Bench:
Spurs
Finley
Van Exel
Nesterovic
Barry 
Udrih, 
Marks, 
Oberto

Mavs
Armstrong 
Dampier 
Daniels 
Harris
Powell 
Stackhouse 
Van Horn

X Factor Duncan- We all know that duncan has been struggling of late and hasnt been his normal mvp self but when it comes down to it can duncan work his magic?

This is one of the biggest games all season so far and who ever wins this game leads the west along with the division. so with 25 games after this left you can see the importance of this game.
I Think this will have so much hype with so much on the line that it will be a 10plus win for some one. so since the spurs are at home im going with them. look to see how physical it gets. also look to see how parker does under pressure and if he can still get into the lane like he always does..

Spurs 101
Mavs 90


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Rocs Solid Plan To BEAT The Mavs

3pt shot-we know that parker duncan and manu will be in the paint but so do the mavs so we need to make our 3pt shot once were doubled in the lane.

give duncan the ball in the paint-for alot of the yr duncan has gotten the ball outside of the paint wich is causing him to dribble more and of course a worse shooting percentage and more tos.

get back on the fast break- we need to make sure we let the mavs earn every point and not let this turn into a race.

Go Spurs Go
Lets get our 45th win of the regulare season and take the confrence back!

ps. i will take my no heart! No Wins! avatar off if we win..alot will be forgiven if we have a W thursday night.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=spurs_mavericks
The San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks will have a couple days to prepare for their Western Conference showdown.

The Mavericks (45-11) maintained their one-game lead over the Spurs (44-12) after both teams were victorious Monday night. Dallas beat Philadelphia 104-92, and San Antonio routed New York 121-93. Neither teams plays again until they meet Thursday in San Antonio.

"They're coming in trying to establish themselves as a title contender," Michael Finley said of Dallas, where he played for nine seasons before moving south to San Antonio.

"We're trying to get to the point where we were last year, so this is a great matchup," he said. "It's a great time for us to let the world know that we're still a team to be reckoned with."

Dallas has won 19 of its last 20 games.

In San Antonio, Finley had 22 points in 22 minutes. Tony Parker added 20 points for the Spurs, who shot a season-best 62.5 percent from the floor. Parker made seven of his nine attempts, and Nick Van Exel went 6-for-8 and finished with 14 points.

Parker also collected 12 assists, four of them coming on passes to Finley.

"Finley was hot, so I was trying to run plays and try to make sure I'd find him," Parker said. "As a point guard, it was great."

In Dallas, Dirk Nowitzki had 32 points and 13 rebounds despite missing most of the third quarter with a sprained ankle, and Jason Terry added 24 points for the Mavericks, who extended their club-record home winning streak to 15 games.

Nowitzki, who also had 13 rebounds, landed on the foot of teammate Adrian Griffin while playing defense early in the second half. But X-rays were negative and Nowitzki was back on the floor to start the fourth quarter. He has scored 30 or more points in three straight games for the Mavericks, who have won six straight.

"It was a lob, I was going for the ball and I landed on Griff's foot," Nowitzki said. "It was a little stiff and I got it re-taped. I felt all right in the fourth quarter."


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=246490

Speak about it in the Dallas forum to get Dallas' perspective

Hugely important game for both teams


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

GINOBILI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this should be a good game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tip off soon any 1 gonna be here


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mavs 10
spurs 5

we have horrible offense and no one is getting the ball... its called pass guys


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

mavs 22
spurs 14
im surprised its only a 8pt lead


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

making a bit of a run


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

38 mavs
36 spurs
every 1 questions our health dont they realize they have said this for the last 2 yrs?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

What the hell is wrong with Manu...DAMNIT! I hope he catches on fire this game and goes back to being himself. Tims got to do something to.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im tired of everybody getting on tim, yall must have never gotten hurt in a bball season. playing on injury is much easyer said then done. so if you can get 19 and 10 with that, thats great. get on manu all yall want but leave duncan alone


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs fans are becoming rare on this site... i think theres less and less every day.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is getting out of control... plz spurs can u try just a bit


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finally spurs basketball
up by 4 
but can we keep this up?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

bs foul call on manu when dirk was fading away!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

nazr with a facial


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were not working together on pick and rolls
were falling for to many pump fakes

up by 4 with 1 qt left in the game


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

horry for tree!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FINLEY FOR TREE! TImeout mavs


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Robert horry tried to bite someone lmao!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

GAME SPURS WIN
Spurs 98
Mavs 89

theres still one more meeting for these two teams in april and i think that meeting will make or break who gets the number 1 seeding! though i would prefer to get the number 1 seed its ok if we dont. we have our experince and have already proven we can beat the mavs in dallas. pop said after the game that he thinks duncans foots doing better and hes able to get around alot more but still not 100 percent and wont be till nxt year. so thats some good news. parker was our hero along with bowen aka the dirk stopper. big win again im happy for us...for today anyways!!!


----------

